# Wanted - Florida, week 12



## jerseysue83 (Feb 28, 2014)

Looking for any size unit (studio OK) for week 12 (March 21-23 start, does not need to be Sat/Sat) in Florida with ocean or gulf view, a balcony, a pool and short walk to the beach.  I'm not terribly picky, as I just want to get away from the snow and it's just me.    

Flying into Orlando, so prefer Tampa/St Pete area or Atlantic coast from St Augustine to Melbourne.  Will consider all offers.

Will also consider partial weeks.

Please contact through website & I can provide contact details.


----------



## barb5850 (Mar 1, 2014)

*[Please read forum rules before posting]*

[Deleted:  Far more that forum Maximum]


----------

